# How to Install OS 9, then OS X



## LXXVI (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi.  I just bought a mac out of the paper.  It's a G4 350mhz Sawtooth with 640MB RAM (which, I think some may be bad because it locks up all the time).  I've never had a Mac before, so I'm new to all this.

When he gave it to me, it had a fresh copy of OS X installed.  He also gave me many CDs with software on it.  He gave me a CD that shows up as Powerbook G4 Restore CD which, if i hold C when I boot, it boots into OS 9.

I've found out that when I try to install some of this software, it tells me it needs to go into classic, which isn't installed.  So, my question is:

How can I install Classic with this CD as well as have OS X on this machine?


----------



## mr_x (Feb 26, 2005)

Classic use's the OS9 system folder, so just whack the OS 9 CD into your drive, boot while holding down the C key, when you get to the os 9 desktop, a window should popup and one of the icons is 'Install OS 9'.

Lunch that, and it should guide you through installing OS 9.

Now then... once thats all done and dandy, boot into OS X (Hold down the X key on boot just to make sure =)

Apple->System Pref's->Classic-> Select the OS 9 System Folder , and hit Start'.

Voila!


----------



## albloom (Feb 27, 2005)

If OS9 won't install, the prior owner might have
formatted the HD for OSX without installing the
OS9 HD drivers. Then you'd have to start all
over again -- erase & install AND check the box
that says install OS9 drivers.


----------



## LXXVI (Feb 27, 2005)

mr_x said:
			
		

> Classic use's the OS9 system folder, so just whack the OS 9 CD into your drive, boot while holding down the C key, when you get to the os 9 desktop, a window should popup and one of the icons is 'Install OS 9'.
> 
> Lunch that, and it should guide you through installing OS 9.
> 
> ...



Ok, if i hold down the C key while booting, it shows me the OS9 desktop, but I have no popup window.  I found something to "Initialize" my hard drive. I guess it's the same as formatting, so I did that.  I really don't care if I start from fresh, i just want it to work.  How can I manually get that window to pop up?  How long do I hold "C"?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 27, 2005)

I wouldn't refer to that window as a 'popup', it's just the drive window opening. If you don't see a window of any kind, just double-click on the CD icon in the top right corner, and look for the icon called 'install OS 9' - double click that, and follow the directions as the installer works. If you have already found Drive Setup (which can be used to initialize the hard drive) That's in the Utilities folder. You should see the installer icon at the same level as that Utilities folder.
note - Apple doesn't use the term 'formatting', I guess to distinguish the term used for erasing from low-level formatting, which can't (shouldn't) be done at the user level. Initializing usually allows you to write zeroes to all blocks, if you want to wait for that.
How long to hold the "C"?  When you "C" the Welcome to Macintosh screen, then it's booting from something (should be the CD), holding the "C" after that point is a waste of time.


----------



## LXXVI (Feb 27, 2005)

ok, I don't have an Install OS 9 icon anywhere.  Like i said from the beginning, the disk comes up as Powerbook G4 Restore CD.  If I run the Restore Utility, it won't let me restore it onto my newly "initiallized" untitled drive.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry, I missed that little detail about your restore CD. Many of these restore CDs will not restore to other systems (you need a powerbook G4 to do a restore). So, you need the normal full installer to do anything.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 23, 2005)

ouch, that was a big mistake, not seeing that it was a restore cd.  ya'll know that you can install os 9 from os x don't you?  stick the cd in the drive, start classic, and go from there.  thats what i did on my PowerMac 8600 (yes, i have a PPC8600 running 10.2.8 very happly, best os i've ever used! havn't booted into 9.2.2(yes i also have this unsupported os installed, and working) for four or more months)

anyway, hope one of those cds that came with it was an install cd for os x, other wise you've got to go buy some now.  i got mine from ebay.


----------

